# Singularity



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone playing this?  What do you think?  Its a blend of Wolfenstein, BioShock and Time Shift if you ask me.  Im about 2 hours into it and so far so good.  Ive just picked up the Time Minipulation Device (TMD) and Im now going to test it on some enemies lol (making them older or younger)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 21, 2010)

What store did you get this game from (Link please)?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Never heard of this before, but have played the "blends" of this game already.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 21, 2010)

just watched gameplay video,, this looks interesting
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What store did you get this game from (Link please)?



If your in the UK, PLAY.com have it in stock 



entropy13 said:


> Never heard of this before, but have played the "blends" of this game already.



LOL, I coudlnt think of any other way to explain it 



BraveSoul said:


> just watched gameplay video,, this looks interesting



It is m8.  I just picked up a E99 (the discovered element in the game) prototype rifle called 'Seeker' and when you fire it, you actually slow down time and control the projectory of the bullet!  It looks far more impressive then it sounds, trust me 

Aging the enemy soldiers so they turn to dust is quite good also


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 21, 2010)

What the hell, this game is out, how the hell didn't I know about this must of been one sneaky launch


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2010)

$46(PC) on egg but not available till the 29th  but on the bright side free shipping ..

Singularity


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> What the hell, this game is out, how the hell didn't I know about this must of been one sneaky launch



 lol

Add Half-Life 2 to the list of games that this 'borrows' ideas from  (I can now use a gravity weapon)

VERY good game so far


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol
> 
> Add Half-Life 2 to the list of games that this 'borrows' ideas from  (I can now use a gravity weapon)
> 
> VERY good game so far



My wife loves the gravity gun in HL2 so i'm fair sure we will end up getting it now ha.

EDIT:  Do the keys map to the numpad ok ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

AsRock said:


> My wife loves the gravity gun in HL2 so i'm fair sure we will end up getting it now ha.
> 
> EDIT:  Do the keys map to the numpad ok ?



Im running the 360 version so I couldnt tell you m8, sorry


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 21, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> If your in the UK, PLAY.com have it in stock



£29.99 Free Delivery not bad, not bad...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> £29.99 Free Delivery not bad, not bad...



I reckon the PC version will be pretty sweet too


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2010)

Raven Soft go! Will test it out when/if I have a system that can run it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 22, 2010)

This game looks cool. sux steam doesnt have it


----------



## John Phoenix (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks really good. It won't be out on PC till the 29th of June.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I remember this.. saw a vid once with the player seeing a wrecked staircase, and used some time manipulation device to see it on its previous state as being walkable, with the player consequently traversing the stair's fixed state.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> This game looks cool. sux steam doesnt have it





John Phoenix said:


> Looks really good. It won't be out on PC till the 29th of June.



Trust me, its a cracker   Its a bit like getting all of your favourite FPS' rolled into one 



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah I remember this.. saw a vid once with the player seeing a wrecked staircase, and used some time manipulation device to see it on its previous state as being walkable, with the player consequently traversing the stair's fixed state.



Yeah, you use the TMD to change the state/phase of items like oil drums, stair cases etc.  For example, you may have a garage style door thats jammed with only a small gap visible.  You then age a nearby metal crate, you then put the rusted and squashed crate uner the door, then your return the crate to its original state.  because the crate then becomes larger, it forces the door open


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Trust me, its a cracker   Its a bit like getting all of your favourite FPS' rolled into one
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you use the TMD to change the state/phase of items like oil drums, stair cases etc.  For example, you may have a garage style door thats jammed with only a small gap visible.  You then age a nearby metal crate, you then put the rusted and squashed crate uner the door, then your return the crate to its original state.  because the crate then becomes larger, it forces the door open


Wow... thats rad lol. XD 

Ima get this


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Wow... thats rad lol. XD
> 
> Ima get this



You really should m8.  I cant see many people not loving this game.  Im actually finding it more enjoyable than BioShock 2.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You really should m8.  I cant see many people not loving this game.  Im actually finding it more enjoyable than BioShock 2.


Enjoyable than bshock eh, well thats good. I enjoyed bioshock, and would probly enjoy this as well. thanks for teh info


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Enjoyable than bshock eh, well thats good. I enjoyed bioshock, and would probly enjoy this as well. thanks for teh info



Your welcome m8


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 22, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Looks really good. It won't be out on PC till the 29th of June.



!!!CRIKEY!!! 29th of june, hell yeah Ima get this for sure


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm liking the sound of this one!!!

What's the setting?  Is there any apparent story line or plot?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I'm liking the sound of this one!!!
> 
> What's the setting?  Is there any apparent story line or plot?



Without giving too much away.  Its set in 2010 and you play as a Russian soldier that has teamed up with the US Special Forces to infiltrate a deserted Russian research base thats situated on a small Russian island called Katorga 12.

Your flying in by chopper when an EMP blast takes you down.  You crash land on the island anyway (lucky that  ), but your split up from your team.  So you proceed into the islands labs and find out it that everything isnt as it seems.

You see flashbacks, like as if you have been here before.........

I dont want to say anything else because I would give the plot away 

Honestly guys, GET THIS GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Without giving too much away.  Its set in 2010 and you play as a Russian soldier that has teamed up with the US Special Forces to infiltrate a deserted Russian research base thats situated on a small Russian island called Katorga 12.
> 
> Your flying in by chopper when an EMP blast takes you down.  You crash land on the island anyway (lucky that  ), but your split up from your team.  So you proceed into the islands labs and find out it that everything isnt as it seems.
> 
> ...



I like the sound of it even more


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Without giving too much away.  Its set in 2010 and you play as a Russian soldier that has teamed up with the US Special Forces to infiltrate a deserted Russian research base thats situated on a small Russian island called Katorga 12.
> 
> Your flying in by chopper when an EMP blast takes you down.  You crash land on the island anyway (lucky that  ), but your split up from your team.  So you proceed into the islands labs and find out it that everything isnt as it seems.
> 
> ...



I wann hear more  jokes, but that little part you explained has got me into it now


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I wann hear more  jokes, but that little part you explained has got me into it now



LOL, well............heres just a tiny spoiler 



Spoiler



You, the gamer, find out that your character used to work at the research lab and during a nuclear explosion saved a scientists life.  That scientist went on to use the element E99 to nearly destroy civilisation.  So you, 50 years later, un-aged, because you know how to control time (to an extent), have come back to right what you did wrong.


 
Its a bit epic tbh


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 23, 2010)

cant wait for this game !!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 23, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> cant wait for this game !!



Its easily the best FPS Ive played in ages!  The 'Seeker' rifle just puts a massive smile on your face everytime you use it .  Guiding the explosive projectile into an enemy and watching his head, arms and legs fly off is just AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 23, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its easily the best FPS Ive played in ages!  The 'Seeker' rifle just puts a massive smile on your face everytime you use it .  Guiding the explosive projectile into an enemy and watching his head, arms and legs fly off is just AWESOME!!!



Stop!!!  You're getting me all hot and bothered.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 23, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> Stop!!!  You're getting me all hot and bothered.



LMAO


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> This game looks cool. sux steam doesnt have it



http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/42670/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

ah they just added it then. i checked yesterday and wasnt there


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 24, 2010)

this game is well optimized, looks good and plays fast on laptop with core2duo and gtx260m
_____________________________





Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

that's good to hear bravesoul. was looking at screens of it, and thought wow it looks pretty maxed out, but i prob cant max it. as games like just cause 2, splinter cell conviction i cant max


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 24, 2010)

Screenshots with "maxed out graphics":

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7.../Action-Spiel/Test/bildergalerie/?iid=1349513


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

Hows the length of the game hookey? 10 - 15 hours as per usual shooters? or more so?


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 24, 2010)

Somebody on YouTube has already begun the walkthrough.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2010)

Im sooooo gonna get this game thanx for the screenies


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 24, 2010)

unfortunetly pretty much a console port  you can change resolution,vsync,depth of field,distorsion,bloom,high quality decals and well thats it!!! also there seems to be a problem with the sound ,i had to almost max out my speakers do hear what people are saying. oh and there is that annoying text when it is saving (saving data: dont turn off your conso....oh i mean system)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 24, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> unfortunetly pretty much a console port  you can change resolution,vsync,depth of field,distorsion,bloom,high quality decals and well thats it!!! also there seems to be a problem with the sound ,i had to almost max out my speakers do hear what people are saying. oh and there is that annoying text when it is saving (saving data: dont turn off your conso....oh i mean system)



when i set pc games to surround 5.1, i find it gets quiet. is that whats up here?


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> when i set pc games to surround 5.1, i find it gets quiet. is that whats up here?



can it be that this game only has 5.1 audio...you know what it has and there is no where i can change it to stereo 

BTW it has only 512p textures so people who are buying this game, you have been warned


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a crappy port from the feel of it. I've gave up playing it already.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2010)

is there a demo i can try out?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

hmmm if thats the case, maybe I should just get the 360 version, I will wait and see for now, I don't like shitty ports to PC just like everyone else


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> hmmm if thats the case, maybe I should just get the 360 version, I will wait and see for now, I don't like shitty ports to PC just like everyone else



we should have some reviews on gamespot, ign around release time. we can see if they differ.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> we should have some reviews on gamespot, ign around release time. we can see if they differ.



Yeah true bro, Im gonna check em out later on


----------



## John Phoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

I just acquired tie game.. I like it a lot so far.. not far into it.. I am a hard core FPS Gamer and hate console ports. I hate the autosave too. But this game plays well it looks good it has some unique gameplay and features that have not exactly been done before in the way that they do them. I just got done with Clive Barker's Jerico and found it was awesome. I hope this one brings the same level of tension and challenges that I like to have. Will report back after I'm into it a little more.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah true bro, Im gonna check em out later on



one thing to note, i did see comparison screens for the consoles and pc. so much more crisp on pc


----------



## runnin17 (Jun 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> It's a crappy port from the feel of it. I've gave up playing it already.



ditto, very disappointed. It would have really been a cool game had it taken the same approach to PC graphics that Metro 2033 had taken. Stupid game developers!!!


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe buying it for the PS3 then.


----------



## John Phoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

Well.. they story is kick butt. I just met Kathyrn.
 Question - >



Spoiler



There doesn't seem to be any way to carry the shotgun and the assault rifle and or the sniper rifle at the same time (at least yet) I have tried to play with the weapon locker to see if there was a way I could do this but if there is, didn't figure it out before it was time for a firefight. Sucks that I can only carry a pistol and one other weapon. Perhaps cheats will come out.



But the story may make up for those things.. it's very interesting.

She's kinda cute. Just once I wanna play a game where you actually get the girl.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 25, 2010)

just finished the game,took me ~ 7.5 h !!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Well.. they story is kick butt. I just met Kathyrn.
> Question - >
> 
> 
> ...



Ermmm, yes you can.  At any one time you can carry 2 main weapons ie the sniper rifle and the autocannon, the shotgun and the assault rifle or a pistol and the assault rifle.  Your obviously doing something wrong m8 LOL (you do realise that you can swap the pistol for another weapon dont you?).  Also, thoughout the game, you find super powerful weapons like the rocket launcher.  These weapons can be picked up along side your main 2 weapons.


----------



## John Phoenix (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks HookeyStreet. I figured that out after I had more time to play with the next weapon locker. I'm currently stuck on the little acid spider suckers that kill you quickly in the sewers.

I must say, there are some great puzzles in this game with great story. But I fear it will have little replay value.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Thanks HookeyStreet. I figured that out after I had more time to play with the next weapon locker. I'm currently stuck on the little acid spider suckers that kill you quickly in the sewers.
> 
> I must say, there are some great puzzles in this game with great story. But I fear it will have little replay value.



Your welcome.  The Phase Ticks can be a pain in the arse.  I cant remember the name of the TMD weapon, but its the one that slows down time by creating an orb.  Use this to help you progress down the corridor and shoot the Phase Ticks from within the created orb


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 25, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Thanks HookeyStreet. I figured that out after I had more time to play with the next weapon locker. I'm currently stuck on the little acid spider suckers that kill you quickly in the sewers.
> 
> I must say, there are some great puzzles in this game with great story. *But I fear it will have little replay value*.



The same is true of Metro 2033, but hopefully cheap, high-quality DLC can remedy that situation.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> just finished the game,took me ~ 7.5 h !!



I think Im near the end.

PS: is your sig meant to have 2 spelling mistakes?


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think Im near the end.
> 
> PS: is your sig meant to have 2 spelling mistakes?



Given his location, I suppose we should all ask our mothers to teach elementary grammar lessons in addition to any other activities.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Given his location, I suppose we should all ask our mothers to teach elementary grammar lessons in addition to any other activities.



I think he's from estonia.


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 25, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I think he's from estonia.



Jeez, that is some reach.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 25, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Given his location, I suppose we should all ask our mothers to teach elementary grammar lessons in addition to any other activities.





DrPepper said:


> I think he's from estonia.



Yeah, lol.  I wasnt trying to sound funny, I just wasnt sure if he was being sarcastic


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> PS: is your sig meant to have 2 spelling mistakes?



Well thats how your mom taught me  No but seriosly if your tired and little bit drunk it is kinda hard to write properly,even harder if its not your first language 

BTW the first part was *meant as a joke*,just stating that, because some people have hard time comprehending what people meant with a particular sentence


----------



## John Phoenix (Jun 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your welcome.  The Phase Ticks can be a pain in the arse.  I cant remember the name of the TMD weapon, but its the one that slows down time by creating an orb.  Use this to help you progress down the corridor and shoot the Phase Ticks from within the created orb



Can you give me some tips on how you did it? I have tries it like 20 times and always epic fail. Playing on Normal settings. As soon as I open the door, I pull out the shield and shoot the creatures with the shotgun. It seems by the time the shield is going away it's time to reload but the gun reloads slow. I get killed before I have a chance to open another shield.

better yet make a video and post it on you tube.. there is no you tube walkthough that covers this level yet.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

Game is great I just started and it looks great and plays smooth  Just the game I needed. Time Shift was a fav of mine so this is awesome.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

OK got the TMD! 

This game is fusion of elements from many other games.

Fry Cry 2's Healing 

FEAR's Teleporting Enemies and tactics of scaring you

Dead Space's Weapon Upgrade with Hologram and Dismemberment. 

HL2's Portal's and Gravity Gun 

Bioshock's Radio and sometimes level design (since they both use unreal they kind of feel the same)

TimeShift (well you know) 

I loved all those games so playing a game that has a lil bit of em all is just fantastic can't wait to pick this up after work tomorrow.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 26, 2010)

just finished the game in my opinion is a v.good one;as i saw the end it will be continued


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

Using the Unreal engine hey, bollux, that means no AA usually, I need AA for my PC games, might grab this for the 360 if thats the case


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone playing this?  What do you think?  Its a blend of Wolfenstein, BioShock and Time Shift if you ask me.  Im about 2 hours into it and so far so good.  Ive just picked up the Time Minipulation Device (TMD) and Im now going to test it on some enemies lol (making them older or younger)



It is coming soon to Sweden, I was wondering - system requirements of the game?


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 27, 2010)

TechnicalFreak said:


> It is coming soon to Sweden, I was wondering - system requirements of the game?



for a person who is too lazy to google it

_Singularity Minimum System Requirements
CPU: Intel Pentium D (dual core) 2.8GHz or AMD Athlon X2 4800+ or better 
RAM: 1 GB of RAM
VGA: 3D hardware accelerator card required - 100% DirectX 9.0c-compliant 256 MB video card and drivers* (ATI Radeon X1800, 256 RAM) 
DX: DirectX 9.0c 
OS: Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7 (Does not support Windows 2000) 
HDD: 8 GB of uncompressed hard disk space (plus 400 MB for the Windows® swap file and 12 KB free for saved games)



Singularity Recommended System Requirements
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E8400 and or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+

RAM: 2 GB of RAM

VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, ATI Radeon HD 3850

Controller: Xbox 360 Controller for Windows

Note: *Supported Chipsets for Windows XP All NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 256 MB RAM and better chipsets (excluding GeForce 9400) All ATI Radeon X1800 256 MB RAM and better chipsets (excluding X1800 GTO, Radeon HD2400, Radeon HD2600, and Radeon HD3450) Motherboard integrated video chipsets not supported

Important Note: Some 3D accelerator cards with the chipsets listed here may not be compatible with the 3D acceleration features utilized by Singularity. Please refer to your hardware manufacturer for 100% DirectX 9.0c compatibility_


----------



## keling (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to know. What DRM does Singularity use? I'm torn between Arma 2 Arrowhead or Singularity for this month's purchase.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's the official trailer, the artwork and perspective really does remind of Bioshock:

http://www.singularity-game.com/#/trailer/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2010)

OK just got past the part were you save the doc and he gives you the seeker! OMG I LOVE THE SEEKER!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, I just finished it...


Spoiler



Sucks there is no good ending...kind of like Kane & Lynch: Deadmen






keling said:


> I need to know. What DRM does Singularity use? I'm torn between Arma 2 Arrowhead or Singularity for this month's purchase.


SecuROM 7


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, I just finished it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



How long is it ?.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2010)

Not very (your typical FPS).  It doesn't keep track of playtime but I'd guestimate it is under 10 hours but not sure by how much.  Mind you, I also played very slow like because I hate games that attempt to scare me shitless. XD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK just got past the part were you save the doc and he gives you the seeker! OMG I LOVE THE SEEKER!



That type of weaponry was actually first seen (by me at least) in Clive Barker's Jericho.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> Can you give me some tips on how you did it? I have tries it like 20 times and always epic fail. Playing on Normal settings. As soon as I open the door, I pull out the shield and shoot the creatures with the shotgun. It seems by the time the shield is going away it's time to reload but the gun reloads slow. I get killed before I have a chance to open another shield.
> 
> better yet make a video and post it on you tube.. there is no you tube walkthough that covers this level yet.



The key to getting past this bit is to charge up the time delay weapon whilst your already inside one of the orbs.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys I could use some help! Don't read below if your afraid of spoilers. 




Spoiler



The part where you get the gas mask and you have to hit this button to activate a door that goes up but then falls right back down. Its obvious that I need to do that sphere thing to slow it down, problem is the door keeps falling down anyways. 

If someone could tell me exactly how they did that. I've tried three different ways to try and make it there before it falls but I'm always to late.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys I could use some help! Don't read below if your afraid of spoilers.
> 
> 
> *********************SPOILERS BELOW****************************************
> ...




heres what you do:



Spoiler



Press the button to open the door.  Take a step backwards and fire a time delay orb through the window at the light just above the door.  This will then give you enough time to run round before the door closes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2010)

I did it a little differently (probably the harder route because the Window is not broken):


Spoiler



1. Shoot the orb to the left of the door that is currently closed.
2. Age the orb so it collapses.
3. Run and hit the button.
4. When the door reaches the top, Age the orb again (through the window) so it expands, locking the door in place.
5. Run like a bat out of hell under the door before the orb vanishes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I did it a little differently (probably the harder route because the Window is not broken):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Hmm I didn't know I could age the orb, It would always just collapse when I hit Q and yeah the window isn't broken for me either.This spoiler thing is really good lol



Thanks guys I'll try this and see what happens after work today.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 28, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant you just break the window?   The spoiler option is pretty cool isnt it


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Using the Unreal engine hey, bollux, that means no AA usually, I need AA for my PC games, might grab this for the 360 if thats the case



Maybe if you pay them to have it .



FordGT90Concept said:


> Not very (your typical FPS).  It doesn't keep track of playtime but I'd guestimate it is under 10 hours but not sure by how much.  Mind you, I also played very slow like because I hate games that attempt to scare me shitless. XD



10 hours that's way shorter than i was hoping for lol.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 28, 2010)

My opinion: So sad that raven soft don´t use the ID tech 4 engine for it´s games, and uses the unreal one instead for this one, textures looks so crappy and no matter how much AF you apply still looks the same. Game concept is fine but there´s too much post-apocaliptic games this days, and all starts looking the same (chernobyl everywhere) animations sometimes are really dumb and there´s too little settings to change on the options menu. in conclusion, just give it a try but don´t expect too much on this one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> My opinion: So sad that raven soft don´t use the ID tech 4 engine for it´s games, and uses the unreal one instead for this one, textures looks so crappy and no matter how much AF you apply still looks the same. Game concept is fine but there´s too much post-apocaliptic games this days, and all starts looking the same (chernobyl everywhere) animations sometimes are really dumb and there´s too little settings to change on the options menu. in conclusion, just give it a try but don´t expect too much on this one



Well it does seem better suited for Consoles than on PC and Textures sometimes never load... but perhaps they will patch it up.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 28, 2010)

you´re right, this is a console game, and hope there´s a patch for those textures, i see that all games based on unreal engine have the slow, loading texture problem... turok ,gears, wolverine, etc...  i hate unreal engine and starts looking so old. the only one that is improved is the 3.1 i guess? the one used for splinter cell conviction and the incoming medal of honor.. or am i wrong?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 28, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Maybe if you pay them to have it .
> 
> 
> 
> 10 hours that's way shorter than i was hoping for lol.



Lol no thanx, my money paid for the game is enough for them


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> My opinion: So sad that raven soft don´t use the ID tech 4 engine for it´s games, and uses the unreal one instead for this one, textures looks so crappy and no matter how much AF you apply still looks the same. Game concept is fine but there´s too much post-apocaliptic games this days, and all starts looking the same (chernobyl everywhere) animations sometimes are really dumb and there´s too little settings to change on the options menu. in conclusion, just give it a try but don´t expect too much on this one


I agree with this.  There were many points in the game where the level of detail failed.  Standing like 5 feet from a chaulk board and you walk towards it, you can see it go from unreadable to readable.  Sometimes it completely failed and it was unreadable no matter the distance.  This problem seemed to only appear in some areas of the game.  It didn't happen everywhere.  Obviously a bug.




SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> the one used for splinter cell conviction and the incoming medal of honor.. or am i wrong?


Conviction uses a modified Unreal 2.5 engine.  Basically, all Splinter Cell games use essentially the same engine.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 28, 2010)

So worth getting? yay or nay? Still no price or date on steam. Wait for a deal maybe?


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> So worth getting? yay or nay? Still no price or date on steam. Wait for a deal maybe?



in my opinion: if you like fallout/stalker/wolfenstein style games, go for it, it´s a good try, if you seek for awesome graphics, good story and other stuff, use your money on other game.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> in my opinion: if you like fallout/stalker/wolfenstein style games, go for it, it´s a good try, if you seek for awesome graphics, good story and other stuff, use your money on other game.



Lol I guess thats why I liked this game so much (among other things) I love fallout Stalker and Wolfenstein. Although I've only Played Fallout 3 and the latest wolfenstein game.



Hybrid_theory said:


> So worth getting? yay or nay? Still no price or date on steam. Wait for a deal maybe?



Yeah I'd wait for a deal. Game is great but not OMG get this now great. Depends on what they sell it for but I'd defiantly get on another Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone else picked this beauty up?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone else picked this beauty up?



The game? Yes and I beat 2 days ago. I enjoyed it.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jun 30, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone else picked this beauty up?



yep, playing it right now, it´s fun  if you want impressions, and lil´ reviews read on past pages. Cheers


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 30, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> yep, playing it right now, it´s fun  if you want impressions, and lil´ reviews read on past pages. Cheers



Yeah, I wrote most of them


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 30, 2010)

What is the best place to purchase?  I thought I read earlier it's on Steam, is it out on the B&M shelves or eTailers?


----------



## John Phoenix (Jul 1, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The key to getting past this bit is to charge up the time delay weapon whilst your already inside one of the orbs.



Thanks a lot! I got through it and finished the game. I have to say that was the most fun linear game I have played in a very long time. 

About the ending, 



Spoiler



I played both endings but I think they should have had a third option.. instead of you killing yourself while you were carrying the dictator out of the fire, you should have been able to kill him, thus having the same outcome and you wouldn't have to die.



I usually play sandbox games because I got disillusioned with the shortness of most linear games. For instance Deus Ex was a large game and only fit on a 600 MB CD. I just don't understand why if Deus Ex could do that, game devs have to make their games so short. Still I hope there is a Singularity 2. the gameplay makes up for the short game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2010)

John Phoenix said:


> About the ending,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There are three endings:
1) Kill the doctor and the scientist.
2) Kill the dictator, kill yourself.
3) Kill the scientist, let the dictator finish talking.






John Phoenix said:


> I usually play sandbox games because I got disillusioned with the shortness of most linear games. For instance Deus Ex was a large game and only fit on a 600 MB CD. I just don't understand why if Deus Ex could do that, game devs have to make their games so short. Still I hope there is a Singularity 2. the gameplay makes up for the short game.


It was made back in 2000.  It had small textures and a limited triangle count on models.  By comparison, GTA IV has over 7 GiB of just textures.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

Does this game support AA at all guys?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it does 8xAA and 16xAF.  I ran everything maxed out and it was smooth.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think it does 8xAA and 16xAF.



REALLY!!! I thought Unreal Engine didn't support AA


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2010)

Only when the developers decide it isn't a priority.  It has to support 4xAA for Xbox 360 titles (maybe PS3 too).


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only when the developers decide it isn't a priority.  It has to support 4xAA for Xbox 360 titles (maybe PS3 too).



Ah I see, douches have you played the game yet at all?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2010)

I beat it.  I would take a SS of the options page but The Sims 3 is minimized.  I'll try anyway...


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I beat it.  I would take a SS of the options page but The Sims 3 is minimized.  I'll try anyway...



Kool SS option???


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2010)

It doesn't.  Now I'm going to spend an hour figuring out what game had 8xAA and 16xAF. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/100701/singularity_settings.jpg


Edit: It was The Club.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 1, 2010)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> i hate unreal engine and starts looking so old. the only one that is improved is the 3.1 i guess? the one used for splinter cell conviction and the incoming medal of honor.. or am i wrong?


SC Conviction is UT 2.5. MoH 2010 is Dice's Frostbyte Engine. Raven has been using ID tech for previous titles. ID Tech 4 is PS2 / XboX 1 era, and Raven is too lazy to modify its rendering engine, thats why they went for UT3 instead.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 1, 2010)

ive been playing this a little... the game is fun in spurts. I get bored easily so take that last comment lightly.. I think the graphics are ok, they seem extremely outdated but the dev's did a pretty good job with the gameplay and story.

 I think the little "flashbacks" are pretty sweet but the sounds in the game are very weak and doesn't really do a good job of pulling you into the game... The device you use to rewind time should be fun... maybe I should play and try to acquire it...


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok this is weird, Singularity isn't on steam anymore, I can't find it


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm interesting. They didn't have a price or date maybe difficulties with the publisher? Direct2drive has it


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hmm interesting. They didn't have a price or date maybe difficulties with the publisher? Direct2drive has it



D2D have it and it's $10 cheaper too . $50 on Steam


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok a Steam add popped up after some BC2 gameplay about Singularity is now available but then its says its not available in your region, gay


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 2, 2010)

i played 30min of it to me its a big rip off of bioshock it even uses the same engine aswell, things like flash backs, recordings, sounds and the hand movements are very close.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 2, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> i played 30min of it to me its a big rip off of bioshock it even uses the same engine aswell, things like flash backs, recordings, sounds and the hand movements are very close.



It has a lot of elements from various FPS titles, so I wouldnt call it a rip-off of any specific game.  Nowadays, games 'borrow' a lot from other games....thats just how it is.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 2, 2010)

AsRock said:


> D2D have it and it's $10 cheaper too . $50 on Steam



AH haha. i like how steam says "released june 30". I checked and no it wasnt . im gonna wait though. i picked up bc2 of d2d earlier, and dirt2 from steam. and i got gears of war 2 this week as well. and rumor has it starcraft 2 phase 2 beta will start soon. and forza is still fun


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread for this game and I know it's a little old but I gotta say this game is so fun.  The seeker gun is sweet and I really like the story.  If you haven't played it, you should be able to find it for cheap now.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 6, 2011)

I got it for $10 at ebgames. It was fun. Wish you could hold onto the seeker tho


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 7, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for this game and I know it's a little old but I gotta say this game is so fun.  The seeker gun is sweet and I really like the story.  If you haven't played it, you should be able to find it for cheap now.





Hybrid_theory said:


> I got it for $10 at ebgames. It was fun. Wish you could hold onto the seeker tho



Agreed.  It's well worth picking up on the cheap


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I got it for $10 at ebgames. It was fun. Wish you could hold onto the seeker tho



Nice to know there is some EBGames around still.  There PC games policy is better than the other part of the company's ( COUGH Gamestop ).


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 7, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Nice to know there is some EBGames around still.  There PC games policy is better than the other part of the company's ( COUGH Gamestop ).



There are quite a few ebgames where i live in Ottawa. Haven't seen a gamestop there. Though pretty sure gamestop owns ebgames. In my hometown a mall has one of each. Anyway. It was one of those deals you can see at the counter. Had at each version of the game for $9.98.


----------

